# Current setup



## Colin Farquhar (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi There:
I'm relatively new to this whole home theatre thing, having recently acquired some ex-cinema stuff and finally having a bit of space I thought I'd give it a go! Here's what I'm running in our temporary basement...

LCR: Altec A6 (all have the 3156 LF and 288-8k HF, but the L/R have MRII594 horns, centre is MRII5124 horn)
Surround: JBL 8340 x2
Sub: Yorkville YSS1
Receiver: Denon AVR1910
Sources: 13" macbook Pro w/ HDMI adapter & cheap turntable
Projector: BenQ MW516
Screen: MotionScreens MSFS100

I'm currently looking for a JBL 4645 or 4642 sub, as the Yorkville is a bit out of it's league right now. Next step after that is trying to find a decent used pre/pro, as I've got 2 Bryston 4B's to power my LCR, a 2B for surround, and a QSC MX1500 to run whatever sub I end up with. A dedicated BluRay player will be in order as well, as I don't want to totally strip apart my upstairs TV setup.

After finally getting everything up and running...    :gulp: I'm so much more interested to watch movies now that they sound decent! Does my upgrade plan pass muster?


----------



## Colin Farquhar (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's an early photo from when I got the Altec's downstairs & back together


----------

